# Multi-Vitamin supplements



## normajeanbaker (Nov 28, 2010)

What does everyone use for a Multi-Vitamin supplement for their Mini's? I've used Accel in the past and had the problem that my mare sort of lost her marbles on it. Took her off and she was back to normal. Just curious as to what everyone else uses. I have a mare who is not a big grain eater, so I'm looking to add a vitamin supplement in. I was reading about Equipride(http://www.equilix.com/equipride.html). Anyone used this? Just looking to see what others have had good luck with. My horses are on grass hay. I know that matters with some supplements.

Thanks in advance!

Jen


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Dr. Benson's TNS (Total Nutritional Supplement; 1 tsp per mini per day.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 28, 2010)

I should mention that she is really picky. I tried Dr. Benson's last year with her. She wouldn't touch it. In fact, because of the stomach turning fish smell, she wouldn't eat out of her normal food dish for a good week. LOL.


----------



## maestoso (Nov 28, 2010)

I've used TNS plus as well with great results. But it can get pricey and is definitely something I wouldn't bother with if I wasn't showing a lot. My second pick would be red cell hands down. It's liquid so mixed in with the grain the horses usually don't have a problem eating it. It comes in a gallon red jug and cost around $18. Just dump a glob or a squirt(if you have a pump on it) into their grain. The other thing I like about it is it tends to give the horses an extra edge of energy, which is a huge benefit for show horses.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 28, 2010)

I use calf manna


----------



## Becky (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Progressive Nutritions' Pro-Add Ultimate supplement. The majority of my horses get that plus afalfa pellets and grass hay. That's all. Nothing else.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 28, 2010)

I've used Dynamite for several years. I've tried getting off it and using other products a couple of times and notice a difference in hooves and coat. So I go back to it.

http://www.dynamitecare.com/Horse/Horse_Dynamite.html


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been feeding Accel Lifetime as a vitamin, and Equi-Pride as a mineral/coat.

I don't find the Equi-Pride does much overall, but specifically I use it as a coat supplement since it REALLY works for that! Amazing coats in just a couple weeks!

The Accel Lifetime is very expensive, but the Equi-Pride is dirt cheap! The Equi-Pride does use grain byproducts as a base, so if you like quality ingredients I'm not sure you will find it with the Equi-Pride but it does keep costs down.

Andrea


----------



## wildoak (Nov 28, 2010)

Platinum Performance. Great for all ages/stages.

Jan


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 28, 2010)

Like the other Becky I too use Progressive Pro-Add Ultimate Supplement for a grass hay with some alfalfa. Progressive has many options, ration balancers, supplements, minerals, and Rejuvenade. I have a very picky mare, and her very picky filly. They love it and they look wonderful on this supplement.

I have also recently added Karbo Combo to all their rations with outstanding result after 6 weeks on it.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't use one regularly, but when my Willow was ill and was severely anaemic my vet gave me Nutrequin for her. I loved it and so did she! He said it is the best vitamin, mineral etc. supplement out there.

http://www.bionicheanimalhealth.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=35&PatientTypeID=7


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 28, 2010)

I feed Triple Crown 30% Supplement, it's a ration balancer so no need for extra vit/mineral supplement. It's pelleted and they can eat as little as 1/8 cup a day and get what they need. They can be picky about it at first, but if you mix something more palatable with it and slowly decrease I've never had anyone totally refuse to eat it.


----------



## Orkie (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a huge DAC user. Have been for 13 plus years. All of my horses are on the Orange Superior and my show horses get the 911 and dac oil. You can go to their web site and see a list of all their products available.

www.feeddac.com


----------



## valshingle (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm with Jan - Platinum Performance!


----------



## ljc (Dec 1, 2010)

Another Platinum Performance user, for all my horses (big and small). I periodically try something different (to save money) and always go back to PP.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I am going to give Platinum Performance a try. I visited a few big horse boards as well and they rave about the stuff.

Thanks for all the replies






~Jen~


----------

